# DALI RGBW Ansteuerung in e!Cockpit



## Funkenzuechter (28 Februar 2021)

Guten Tg zusammen,

ich Programmiere gerade mein Eigenheim.
Dabei verwende ich einen PFC 100 Eco Controller mit div. I/O Karten.

Meine Beleuchtung dimme ich über den DALI Bus (soweit funktioniert es auch).
Nun bin ich an der Stelle angekommen andem ich die Visu erstellen möchte.

Folgende Fragen / Probleme habe ich... Vielleicht hat ja einen Tipp oder eine Lösung für mich


Frage 1)
Ich habe zwei 24V LED Strips RGBW im Schlafzimmer montiert. Die RGBW Strips steuere ich je über ein Osram OTi DALI 50/220-240/24 1-4 CH an. Sprich ich habe am EVG 4 Kanäle, jeder Kanal hat eine eigene DALI Adresse. an jedem Kanal ist eine entsprechende Farbe R = Kanal 1, G = Kanal 2, B = Kanal 3, W = Kanal 4

Nun möchte ich am liebsten gerne in der Visu einen Farbkreis andem ich die Farbe per Touch eben "antippen kann". Die Visu soll dann entsprechend die Kanäle (1-4) entsprechend "andimmen".
Leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht wie ich  das so realisiseren soll.... Kennt jemand eine Visu bzw. ein FB dafür?

Frage 2).
Derzeit steuere ich bei einem o.g. EVG (mit 24v Strips) den Kanal 4 (White LED) per Taster an (Dim-Fader). Nun überlege ich mir, ob ich einen Farbwechsel per Taster relaisiseren soll.

Ich habe mir das so vor gestellt:

1x kurz Tasten -> White-LED wird "ON" gefadet
1x kurz Tasten -> White-LED wird "OFF" gefadet
1x kurz Tasten -> z.B. Red-LED wird "ON gefadet
1x kurz Tasten -> z.B. Red-LED wird "OFF" gefadet
usw.

wenn ich z.B. aktuell Rot an habe, möchte ich gerne über "langes Tasten" genau diese Farbe dann entsprechend hoch oder runter dimmen können.
Wenn das Licht aus ist und z.B. innerhalb 15 Sekunden nichts getastet wird, soll automatisch die Steuerung wieder bei 1 beginnen, sprich White-LED andimmen.
Gibt es hier einen fertigen Baustein für genau so einen Spaß?


Frage 3)
Ich habe verschiedene Bausteine im Programm gestetet und wieder gelöscht. Dadurch ist meine Variablen-Liste (CFC) etwas "voll" geworden.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in e!Cockpit die Variablen-Liste zu prüfen und eben alle nicht verwendeten Variablen automatisch raus zu löschen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Unterstützung,
Gruß Peter


----------



## Blockmove (28 Februar 2021)

zu 1
Die Auswahl über Farbkreis sieht bei DALI mit 4 Kanälen nicht sonderlich toll aus.
Das liegt einfach an der sequenziellen, langsamen Übertragung über Dali.
Ein Slider pro Farbe sieht - meiner Meinung nach - besser aus.

zu 2
Fertige Bausteine kenne ich für sowas nicht. 
Ich hatte sowas bei mir im Einsatz, letztlich war mir dann die Bedienung selber zu blöd.
Ich hab nun ganz einfach Presets definiert und wechsele diese mit nem Tastendruck.
Mit der Lösung ist auch der Rest der Familie zufrieden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (28 Februar 2021)

Zu 2.:
Ich verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen kurzem und langem TastenDruck. Das eine wählt die "nächste" Farbe an und das andere verändert die Intensität der angewählten Farbe?
D.h. Bedienung mit 4 Tastern?


----------



## Funkenzuechter (28 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zu 2.:
> Ich verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen kurzem und langem TastenDruck. Das eine wählt die "nächste" Farbe an und das andere verändert die Intensität der angewählten Farbe?
> D.h. Bedienung mit 4 Tastern?



Nein, das war von mir falsch erklärt, sorry.... Kennst du den FB "DaliSingleDimButton" oder wie der heißt?? Genau die Funktion nur mit dem zusätzlichen Schritt, dass ich mit jedem erneuten "ON"-Schalten eine neue Farbe habe.... (außer ich lasse es x Sekunden eben "ruhen", dann soll es wieder mit weiß beginnen   und das ganze eben mit einem einzigen Taster

Gruß Peter


----------



## Heinileini (28 Februar 2021)

Danke, Peter,

ich glaube, jetzt habe ich Dich verstanden. Und mir wird gerade auch klar, dass meine Frage nach den 4 Tastern unsinnig war - da muss ich gedanklich noch auf der Schiene "Ersatz für die Bedienung über einen Farbkreis" gewesen sein ... 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------

